# Role Play Convention 2008



## Adrenalinjunky (30. März 2008)

moinmoin
ich wollte al wissen ob das buffed-team dieses jahr auf der role play convention 2008 in münster dabei ist??
würd mich riesig freuen wenn ja^^
werde samstags selbest dort sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mfg euer adrenalinjunky

http://www.rpc-germany.de


----------



## Incontemtio (30. März 2008)

Um deine Frage zu beantworten:

Sie werden da sein.


----------



## Triton (31. März 2008)

Und das steht schon seit dem 13.02 auf der RPC Homepage, nur mal als kleine Info...
Daraufhin habe ich hier auch schon ein Thread geöffnet wie es mit dem Showprogramm aussieht.
Aber leider gab es von hier noch keine Antwort, bin so oder so da. Gilden Treffen der Old Hoppies.


----------



## ZAM (1. April 2008)

Triton schrieb:


> Und das steht schon seit dem 13.02 auf der RPC Homepage, nur mal als kleine Info...
> Daraufhin habe ich hier auch schon ein Thread geöffnet wie es mit dem Showprogramm aussieht.



Das ist noch nicht vollständig. Zu gegebener Zeit gibts mehr Infos. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Triton (2. April 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Das ist noch nicht vollständig. Zu gegebener Zeit gibts mehr Infos.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Dann lasse ich mich mal Überraschen was Ihr so geplant habt.


----------



## Frank-414 (3. April 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Das ist noch nicht vollständig. Zu gegebener Zeit gibts mehr Infos.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dann aber mal zackig...!!!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Sind ja nur noch gute drei Wochen und ich muss mal planen, an welchem Tag ich hin fahre...^^


----------



## Cerboz (3. April 2008)

Sind dabei:

Außzug aus PCGames:
Dabei sind:
[...]
Buffed.de - Zwar kein Hersteller aber trotzdem dabei
[...]

Wäre zu gern da aber adarf nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kerindor (11. April 2008)

Eigentlich hab ich mich ja auf die RPC gefreut, aber seit ich nun mitbekommen habe das der nervige RMT (  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ) Anbieter dort einen Stand hat, überlege ich ernsthaft dieses Jahr nicht hinzugehen.
Traurig sowas als Sponsor zuzulassen.


----------



## Frank-414 (11. April 2008)

Kerindor schrieb:


> Eigentlich hab ich mich ja auf die RPC gefreut, aber seit ich nun mitbekommen habe das der nervige RMT (
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



RMT-Anbieter? Worum geht's dabei?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kerindor (12. April 2008)

Frank-414 schrieb:


> RMT-Anbieter? Worum geht's dabei?
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Um jenes welches:
http://www.rpcgermany.de/typo3/index.php?id=35&tx_ttnews[tt_news]=106&tx_ttnews[backPid]=14&cHash=88fdc3d332 

RTM auf der RPC



> Mach aus Spielgold echtes Geld
> 
> * Biete Services und Ausrüstung an
> * Nutze unser sicheres Auktionssystem
> * Die Anbieter unterbieten sich gegenseitig



Ich weiss zwar nicht wie die WoWler das sehen, aber Codemasters sieht dieses "Geschäft", ebenso wie 98% der Community, als RMT Anbieter an.

Ich finde es beängstigend wie stark versucht wird RMT über diesen Weg zu etablieren.


----------



## Rasengan_Master (22. April 2008)

Ich binn da nicht so informiert war die schon oder kommt die diesen Samstag jetzt ???  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
würde ma gerne wissen was es mit dieser Höllenmaschiene 3000 aufsich hatt und fals die schon war ob mir wer was darüber sagen könnte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

